# Trailers own sticky thread?



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

After reading so many interesting posts here about trailers and after listening to hundrets, wouldn`t it be cool to have a sticky thread here?


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes! We should also sticky threads about Kirk Hunter/piracy/Thomas Newman mandolins and Hans Zimmer. I think stickying a controversial subject is a good idea because, let's face it, it's easy to forget which forum members you hate and with a sticky it's always right there reminding you.


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

i completely missed the TN Mandolin thread. Something i should have read?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> Yes! We should also sticky threads about Kirk Hunter/piracy/Thomas Newman mandolins and Hans Zimmer. I think stickying a controversial subject is a good idea because, let's face it, it's easy to forget which forum members you hate and with a sticky it's always right there reminding you.



Oops,

I thought trailers are more than this.

Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 27, 2010)

lux @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> i completely missed the TN Mandolin thread. Something i should have read?



It depends on whether you read the VSL silent stage thread. If you read that one then it's unnecessary to read the mandolin thread.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> lux @ Sat Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > i completely missed the TN Mandolin thread. Something i should have read?
> ...


 :mrgreen: o=<


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> lux @ Sat Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > i completely missed the TN Mandolin thread. Something i should have read?
> ...



missed that too. I'm wondering what i really do here.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

Please note: I was not joking when I started this thread!

Movie-Trailers are interesting! 

O.k., I compare them more to radio spots, but this is only because I do many radiospots a year.


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

Gunther, in all honesty dozens topics are interesting, its simply unnecessary to make them a sticky. And, from the mess and the amount of unuseful posts of that thread i am now sure that this doesnt deserve to be a sticky.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 27, 2010)

Gunther, did you know that you can have your own personal sticky thread about almost everything you like?

Just find the search button at the top of the forum:

1. Click the "search" button

2. Then type in e.g. "Trailers"

3. Then click the search button at the bottom

4. Wait a few seconds depending on your connection speed

5. Find all results on that forum for the chosen keyword "Trailers

6. Click on thread which might be appealing to you

7. Read thread

8. Close it again or reply at your own wish

9. You can do it over again by typing in another topic you want to read about


Cool, huh?


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

this is becoming an all german thing. Choco i suspect we should better leave....


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 27, 2010)

lux @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> this is becoming an all german thing. Choco i suspect we should better leave....



No please!


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

I will!! dont try to stop me!


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 27, 2010)

lux @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> I will!! dont try to stop me!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 27, 2010)

Ich verstehe Deutsch...

Does that mean I HAVE to chime in this topic or can I still stay out? o-[][]-o


----------



## Lex (Feb 27, 2010)

dont think trailers r that interesting...

would be nice to have score review category tough...

here is mine for Ninja Assassin score...







aLex


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 28, 2010)

Lex @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> dont think trailers r that interesting...
> 
> would be nice to have score review category tough...
> 
> ...



That goes for In the Name Of The King, as well.


----------



## lux (Feb 28, 2010)

a vomit scores sticky would be cool


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 28, 2010)

germancomponist @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> Waywyn @ Sun Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Gunther, did you know that you can have your own personal sticky thread about almost everything you like?
> ...



Gunther, with all kinds of respects but please think for a moment:

I am the same with Luca and Lex on this one.
Why should we have a sticky thread about oneòœ   Ç,¥œ   Ç,¦œ   Ç,§œ   Ç,¨œ   Ç,©œ   Ç,ªœ   Ç,«œ   Ç,¬œ   Ç,­œ   Ç,®œ   Ç,¯œ   Ç,°œ   Ç,±œ   Ç,²œ   Ç,³œ   Ç,´œ   Ç,µœ   Ç,¶œ   Ç,·œ   Ç,¸œ   Ç,¹œ   Ç,ºœ   Ç,»œ   Ç,¼œ   Ç,½œ   Ç,¾œ   Ç,¿œ   Ç,Àœ   Ç,Áœ   Ç,Âœ   Ç,Ãœ   Ç,Äœ   Ç,Åœ   Ç,Æœ   Ç,Çœ   Ç,Èœ   Ç,Éœ   Ç,Êœ   Ç,Ëœ   Ç,Ìœ   Ç,Íœ   Ç,Îœ   Ç,Ïœ   Ç,Ðœ   Ç,Ñœ   Ç,Òœ   Ç,Óœ   Ç,Ôœ   Ç,Õœ   Ç,Öœ   Ç,×œ   Ç,Øœ   Ç,Ùœ   Ç,Úœ   Ç,Ûœ   Ç,Üœ   Ç,Ýœ   Ç,Þœ   Ç,ßœ   Ç,àœ   Ç,áœ   Ç,â


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 28, 2010)

Waywyn @ Sun Feb 28 said:


> ...
> Why should we have a sticky thread about one certain style of music or one certain aspect of the industry?
> Should we also have one for classical music, one for jazz?
> For funk, blues, pop, rock, world music? Should we also have one for movies, games, tv adds, theatre, live performances?
> ...



Hm, in trailers all music styles can be used, so maybe it is more as an industry aspect. Ok, ok, no extra sticky.... . o-[][]-o


----------

